# auswahl in ebenenmaske einfügen



## Scalé (28. Mai 2001)

HI ihr

Ich will ein bestimtes Bild auf eine bestimmte weise (also mustermäsig) durchsichtig machen. blöd erklärt ich weis.
Ich will einfach ein bild im graustufen modus in die ebenmaske kopieren und desen schwar weiß farben dann die durchsichtigkeit bestimmen lassen.
Nu mit einfachem reinkopieren gehts net. (da erstellt er mir immer ne neue ebene mit dem bild).
habt ihr ne idee wie des geht?
wenn ja wie?


----------



## Scalé (28. Mai 2001)

kommt schon.
hat einer ne ahnung?


----------



## -H- (28. Mai 2001)

Wenn Du eine Ebenenmaske erstellst und sie dann in der Kanäle-Palette auswählst, kannst Du ein Graustufenbild normal reinkopieren.

gruß
H


----------



## Scalé (28. Mai 2001)

hat geklappt. danke THX

@Mod:
kannste schliesen


----------

